

App Idea aggregator/poller - HugoDF
http://getmadideas.com

======
Gys
'And Twitter, and Facebook, and Uber. They all seemed like pretty stupid
ideas. Until they weren’t.'

From Jerry Neumann, angel investor [http://reactionwheel.net/2014/07/betting-
ponies.html](http://reactionwheel.net/2014/07/betting-ponies.html)

